# Molchbilder 2012



## Casybay (2. Jan. 2012)

Erst einmal Euch allen ein frohes, neues Jahr!
Hier der 1.Molch, ein Weibchen, leider ist das Männchen abgetaucht, wie ich mit dem Fotoapperat wieder kam.
Wie sieht das bei Euch aus, schon __ Molche oder __ Frösche gesichtet bei dem herrlich milden Wetter?


----------



## Casybay (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Mochbilder 2012*

Hilfe!!!!
sollte "MOLCHBILDER" heißen, bitte liebe Admins, könnt Ihrs mir verbessern?!


----------



## canis (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ist erledigt


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Carmen,

Ein Neujahrsmolch! ...die Fotos darfst Du ruhig ein klein bisschen größer machen. Man erkennt ja gar nix.


----------



## Casybay (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

puhhhh, danke!
@Christine, wird gemacht
so besser?


----------



## Aragorn (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

bis jetzt noch keine gesichtet, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig drauf...


----------



## Christine (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Carmen,

jaaaaa - so is besser 

Hallo Frank,

ist ja eigentlich auch noch ein bisschen früh. Also die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.


----------



## jenso (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Bei uns im Miniteich sind sicherlich noch fünf Molchlarven vom Herbst. Ich bin mal gespannt, wann bei denen die Entwicklung weiter geht. Heute Abend versuche ich mal ein Bild zu schießen. Die zeigen sich nur bei Dunkelheit.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Casybay (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Jens,
das wär toll, wenn  Du da Molchlarven fotografieren könntest, die sollen nämlch sehr gross werden, wenn sie überwintern im Teich-lt. Fachbuch.
Hier jetzt mein Molchmännchen,hab ihn letzten Abend doch noch erwischt.


----------



## Springmaus (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,


Oh wie schön    Ich möchte auch welche in meinem Teich haben.:beten


----------



## Aragorn (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich hoffe auch wieder auf Mölche, die habe fleissig meinen Nachwuchs gefressen...


----------



## jenso (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ui, ui, ui, das war nicht einfach. Hier mal das "beste" Bild das mir gelungen ist. Es sind 2 und von einer dritten Molchlarve der Kopf zu sehen. Das die Molchlarven größer sind kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sie sind für ihre Größe vielleicht etwas dicker aber länger keinesfalls. 
BTW weiß jemand was das längliche, nadelartige für Larven sind. Es sind hunderte. Dann konnte ich noch 2 kleine __ Käfer, eine Käferlarve ¿ (Ironie) und einen __ Rückenschwimmer bei meinem Besuch am Mini sehen.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Casybay (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Jens,
ich seh auch 2 auf dem Foto, wenn auch undeutlich, aber genug zu fressen gibts auf jeden Fall. Sind das Griebelmückenlarven , die Weissen im Fordergrund?


----------



## jenso (3. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ja sorry, das Bild ist nicht besonders. Aber ich hab noch 10 andere die noch schlechter sind  Ich möchte die Kleinen nicht raus fangen.
Du meinst die Larven an der Wand? Also ich glaube nicht, dass das Kriebelmücken sind. Ich hatte mal welche am Filterauslauf vom großen Teich und die sahen dunkler und dicker aus. Ich hab sie regelmäßig abgestrichen. Es war jedes Mal ein Fest für die Fische. Den Auslauf habe ich letztes Frühjahr geändert und jetzt sehe ich keine mehr. Außerdem glaube ich, dass es die nur in fließendem Wasser gibt und der Mini steht still. Es werden wohl Mückenlarven sein. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung was für welche.
Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Golo (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Jens,

das sind weisse Mückenlarven und soweit ich weiss, stechen die daraus schlüpfenden Mücken auch nicht. Kann man sogar als Lebendfutter für's Aquarium kaufen.

Viele Grüße Ralph


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hi Carmen was sind, dass den für __ Molche die du da abgelichtet hast bei uns gibts immer nur die mit dem orangenen Bauch sind aber glaub keine Kammolche....


----------



## danyvet (4. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Die Mückenlarven sind, soweit ich das auf dem Bild erkennen kann, Büschelmückenlarven.

PS: im Nachhinein gesehen, dass man zu denen auch Weiße Mückenlarven sagt. Ist aber vermutlich nur ein Aquarianerausdruck 

Die __ Molche von Carmen sind Teichmolche (Triturus vulgaris)


----------



## Hagalaz (5. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Sind echt schöne bei uns hats nur die Berg- bzw. Alpenmolche (Ichthyosaura alpestris) wundert mich das die bei uns so oft vorkommen andere __ Molche hab ich bei uns noch nie gesehn naja vill kommen jetzt auch andere nachdem sie mehr als nur einen Brunnen zur Verfügung haben


----------



## Froschteich (8. Jan. 2012)

*Der Frühling ist da, die  Molche auch!*

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich mene "lebenden Äste" näher untersuchen (irgendwelche Larven, die sich in Blätter einrollen und durch den Teich wandern) und was sehe ich?
Ein Teichmolchpaar in braun und blau mit gelben Punkten auf dem Rücken.
Fein, aber Anfang Januar? Kommen nun auch die ersten __ Kröten über die nassen Straßen?
Hier im Ruhrgebiet sind aktuell 5°...
Die ersten Rohrkolbentriebe kommen, die Magnolie zeigt auch schon Blattansätze, das __ Pampasgras ist immer noch grün und den gelben Rasen muste ich letzte Woche schon düngen, nun wird er langsam wieder grün...

Gruß
Froschteich


----------



## Casybay (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo liebe Teichler und Amphibienfreunde,
leider sind meine __ Molche , die so zeitig in die Teichlein gewandert sind, tot. 4 Molche habe ich aus dem Eis welches langsam auftaut und sich unter den Eisfreihaltern befand heraus geholt!!
Schrecklich, hoffentlich waren nicht noch mehr in dem Teich!


----------



## danyvet (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

  
arme Molchis!
arme Carmen 
Ich hoffe es für dich und die Molchis, dass du keine Leichen mehr findest :beten


----------



## jenso (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Heute Morgen habe ich in der Dunkelheit am Mini nachgeschaut. Auf den ersten Blick waren gleich einige erwachsene __ Molche in bester Verfassung zu sehen. Zu meiner größten Freude entdeckte ich auch einen kleinen Molch der den dicken Eisblock überlebt hat. Das macht natürlich Hoffnung, dass noch weitere überlebt haben könnten. Es kann nicht mehr viel Wasser unter dem Eis gewesen sein. Vielleicht hat ihn auch die Schlammschicht gerettet.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Molchfreunde,
habe heut den 5. toten Molch aus dem inzwischen fast eisfreien Teich raus gefischt. Hatte schon seine Balztracht, der Arme.
Heut abend war ich aber wieder mit Taschenlampe unterwegs und habe 2 männliche und 2! weibliche __ Molche Richtung Teiche wandern sehen.
Hoffentlich haben doch noch genug Tierchen im Teich überlebt, sodaß die Molche was zu fressen haben.


----------



## Casybay (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallöchen,
sie sind im Teich!
Wie liegt doch Tod und Leben so eng beisammen!
Kaum sind sie aus der Drainage gekommen, sind sie schon im Wasser!


----------



## Moonlight (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich hatte noch nie __ Molche am oder im Teich und werde sie auch in Zukunft nicht haben ... aber auf der Terrasse hab ich einen gefunden. Keine Ahnung wo der hin wollte.

     

Das Bild ist nicht ganz scharf, da ich voller Hektik die Bilder gemacht habe, bevor der Molch sich eilig, mit einem unbekannten Ziel, davon stahl 

Mandy


----------



## Casybay (1. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,
bis vorgestern hab ich insgesamt 7 tote __ Molche geborgen!
Gestern Abend war ich wieder mit der Taschenlampe unterwegs und es befanden sich 6 Molche im größeren und 3 im kleineren Teich- quietsch lebendig, welch eine Freude
Eigentlich wollte ich die Eismiesere nützen , um den kleineren Totesfallenteich zu säubern und zu vertiefern, aber nachdem jetzt wieder 3 vielleicht sogar mehr Molche drin rum jagen,
werd ichs verschieben bis auf Weiteres.


----------



## Casybay (4. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,
leider hab ich auch noch kleine Molchkinder tot im Teich treiben gesehen.
2 hab ich bis jetzt rausgefischt.
Bild ist leider nicht "schärfer" geworden, aber man den Kleinen trotzdem erkennen.


----------



## Annett (4. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Carmen.



Hoffentlich hast Du bald noch ein paar Nachzügler, die den Teich im Frühjahr zum Wiederaufbau der Population nutzen.


----------



## Casybay (4. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Annett,
zu meinem Trost hab ich wieder sooo viele __ Molche in beiden Teichen, wobei die Frauen diesmal mit 4-5 sehr stark vertreten sind.
Selbst beim Teich säubern waren die "Frauen" nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen. Da haben bestimmt damit gerechnet, das ich ihnen ein paar Beute Tiere aufscheuche.


----------



## PeterBoden (25. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,

heute bei schönstem Sonnenschein habe ich mal ein erstes Bild von einem Molch geschossen, hier ist es:
 
Im Schwimmteich sind mindestens zwei verschiedene Arten vertreten, die Anzahl kann ich schlecht schätzen, ich vermute einmal über 30 Stück.

Bei Gelegenheit versuche ich mich wieder, aber diesmal mit Stativ und Funkauslöser.


----------



## Hagalaz (25. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hab jetzt endlich auch __ Molche bei mir mindestens ein Weibchen und ein Männchen mit schönen Kamm hab ich gesichtet. Müssten Bergmolche sein...


----------



## Springmaus (25. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,

 Ich möchte auch __ Molche !!!

 Ich weiß gar nicht ob es die hier in der Gegend überhaubt gibt.


----------



## Hagalaz (25. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Keine Sorge die kommen noch


----------



## butzbacher (26. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Hab jetzt endlich auch __ Molche bei mir mindestens ein Weibchen und ein Männchen mit schönen Kamm hab ich gesichtet. Müssten Bergmolche sein...



Hallo Darius,

wenn der männliche Molch einen Kamm hat, wird es kein __ Bergmolch sein. 

Gruß André


----------



## Hagalaz (26. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Er hatte kein so starken Kamm wie der Kammmolch sondern nur ein winziges Kämmchen ^^
Ich werd mal versuchen ein Bild zu machen.
Welche einheimische Pflanze ist den besonders gut für __ Molche?


----------



## admh (27. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling ist da, die  Molche auch!*



Froschteich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich mene "lebenden Äste" näher untersuchen (irgendwelche Larven, die sich in Blätter einrollen und durch den Teich wandern) ...
> 
> ...



Bei den "lebenden Ästen" tippe ich mal auf Köcherfliegenlarven. Die sieht man beim Tauchen hier im Baggersee andauernd. Das Tauchhobby und der Teich im Garten passen gut zusammen.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...iHc_54QSBuJjqDg&sqi=2&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAA&dur=356

VG

Andreas


----------



## schluffi (29. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich war gestern im Wald und habe versucht etwas Froschlaich aus einer fast ausgetrockneten Pfütze zu retten ... zuhause in den Teich und versucht den klebrigen Klumpen noch zu rehydrieren. 
Als ich am abend, einige Stunden später wieder nachgesehen habe: der Laich war wohl nicht mehr zu retten, aaaaber er hat für insgesamt fünf Bergmolche (3 Herren und zwei Damen) eine willkommene Mahlzeit ergeben. 
... und ich wusste garnicht, dass ich nach einem knappen Jahr bereits überhaupt einen Molch im Teich habe - und dann gleich ein ganzes Rudel - *freu*
Grüessli
Barbara


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich habe letzte Woche Mittwoch einen Molch im fast leeren Pflanzenfilter gefunden. Er war fast schwarz und hatte einen orange/schwarz gefleckten Bauch. 
Hab ihn in meinem kleinen Tümpel abgesetzt in der Hoffnung er möge ihm gefallen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was das für ein Molch war?

Mandy


----------



## jenso (30. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Da wird es sich wohl um einen Kammolch gehandelt haben. http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/kammolch.htm

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ja ... genau, der war es. Was für ein putziges Kerlchen 

Danke Jens


----------



## Hagalaz (30. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Du Glückliche einen Kammmolch zu haben


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Na von glücklich kann man im moment nicht sprechen. . . der pflanzenfilter ist geschichte und wer weiß ob der kammolch den kleinstteich annimmt . wenn ich gewußt hätte das sich __ molche für den pf interessieren hätte ich schon früher angefangen mit ausräumen. dann wäre ich ihm nicht in die quere gekommen


----------



## pyro (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen in meinem Teich einen toten __ Bergmolch herausgekeschert. Zunächst war ich überglücklich als ich einen Molch im Wasser treiben sah - als ich feststellte das er Tod ist legte sich die Begeisterung.

Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich ob noch mehr __ Molche an meinem Teich sind und deshalb die Frage wann wo und wie ich die Molche am besten sehe. Sind die Tiere Nachtaktiv und nur Nachts zu sehen???


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Pyro,
die __ Molche sind in der Tat nachtaktiv, da sie ohnehin nur im Wasser "richtig" sehen können. Ich habe im Februar einen im Filterschacht gesehen . Durch die Fische ist mein Teich nicht mehr beliebt bei den Teichmolchen in der Umgebung. Vor einer Woche habe ich eine __ Erdkröte entdeckt - das war's. Vor zwei jahren war einiges los an Molchen, Fröschen und __ Kröten - nun leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Hagalaz (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Wollte mal fragen was ihr im Teich für Pflanzen habt damit die __ Molche gute Ablaichplätze habt?


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen was ihr im Teich für Pflanzen habt damit die __ Molche gute Ablaichplätze habt?



Und ich erweitere die Frage mal noch ... welche Rahmenbedingungen brauchen Molche überhaupt um sich wohl zu fühlen?

Mandy


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hi,

Molchis mögen Unterwasserpflanzen mit Blättchen, in denen sie ihre Eier einrollen können. __ Laichkraut, __ Wasserpest etc. Zur Not nehmen sie aber auch __ Hornkraut oder unterwasser liegende Blättchen der __ Wasserminze. __ Molche mögen natürlich gut bewachsene Teiche. Zur Not nehmen sie auch mal mit einer Maurerbütte vorlieb. Große Fische sind wohl eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Danke Christine ... da werd ich meinen kleinen Tümpel bei Gelegenheit mal bischen umgestalten 

Mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich werde aufjedenfall auch an meinem arbeiten!


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hi,

eins vergaß ich noch - es wäre natürlich gut, wenn der Molchtümpel nicht gerade in der Mitte eines englischen Rasens liegt


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Was ist denn englischer Rasen ... lach ... so was kenne ich gar nicht


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Doch natürlich alles schön sauber gerecht, keine Stein, kein Laub so haben es __ Molche gern
Spaß beiseite habe gerade noch etwas gegooglet und gelesen, dass Trockenmauern die bewachsen sind auch sehr gern als Versteck genutzt werden.


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hi Darius,

__ Molche wählen manchmal seltsame Verstecke. Meine ersten saßen unter der Folie die neben dem noch zu bauenden Teich lag.


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ja bei mir war auch einer im noch unbefüllten Teich


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,
dieses Wochenende hatte ich die Gelegenheit, den Molch mal abzulichten. Leider hat die Dämmerung schon eingesetzt, so dass sich die Aufnahme noch schwieriger gestaltete als gedacht . Zumindest kann man ihn erkennen .


----------



## pyro (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Also bei mir liegen sehr viele Natursteine am Teich und drum herum mit vielen Löchern, Spalten, Hohlräumen und Schlitzen. Ca. 3m vom Teich entfernt ist ein Steingarten mit sehr vielen Lochsteinen, Steinhügel usw. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das gefällt __ Eidechsen und __ Molche...

Sobald das Wetter besser ist muss ich mich auch am Abend mit Taschenlampe bewaffnet auf die Suche machen.


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Vorher 2 Pärchen im Gartenteich  beim schwänzeln beobachtet...
Hoffentlich gibts dann dieses Jahr Junge


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,
diese Woche hatte ich die Freude, auch einen "Mann" zusichten . Hoffentlich finden die beiden zueinander, und wählen eine "barschfreie" Ecke zum Ablaichen.


----------



## LotP (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

den kollegen hab ich vor ein paar tagen im skimmer gefunden. 
bin durch dass abwechselnde rot.schwarz auf ihn aufmerksam geworden  hat sich ganz schön gedreht, der kleine xD
nach n rausholen erst mal auf nen stein geklettert und ganz schön geschnauft. aber schien ihm sonst soweit gut zu gehen 
kann mir wer sagen was das genau für einer ist?


----------



## Hagalaz (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Sieht für mich nach einem __ Bergmolch aus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Sieht für mich nach einem __ Bergmolch aus.



Hi Darius,

sieht net nur so aus, ist auch einer (so "blau" läuft sonst kein heimischer rum:shock)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

 soweit ich weis hat sonst auch keiner diesen Orange gepunkteten Streifen aufem Rücken oder?!
Bei uns laufen nur Bergmolche rum leider...


----------



## zahnfee (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hab mich grad mal auf Lauer gelegt. Meine Bergmolche sind ganz schön aktiv und es werden immer mehr.


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Diese Bilder kommen mir sehr bekannt vor 
Bei mir liegen sie alle zwischen den Kaulquappen


----------



## docmatze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,

heute früh habe ich 2 __ Molche im Vorfilter gefunden 
Kann mir jemand sagen was das für welche sind?

Den einen habe ich noch nie gesehen, das ist der mit den Zacken drauf.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## neuemmendorfer (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich tippe mal auf Kammmolch


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Servus Matze

__ Teichmolch ...

Links das Weibchen, 
Rechts das Männchen

Meine kürzlich entdeckten Teichmolche


----------



## butzbacher (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Richtig Helmut - bestanden 

Gruß André


----------



## docmatze (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Danke!Und wieder etwas dazu gelernt 

Grüße
Matze


----------



## danyvet (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Gratuliere, Helmut!! Jetzt hast du auch Molchis!


----------



## Aragorn (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Ich habe vor kurzen 4 tote __ Molche aus der Pumpe holen müssen, die wurden angesaugt.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Diese Nacht gelang mein erster Molchschnappschuss 

Hoffentlich zeigen die sich demnächst auch mal am Tag. Und an Stellen, die besser zugänglich sind.


----------



## Hagalaz (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Schönes Tier 
mal ne Off Topic Frage: Ist das ein Stamm im Wasser? Und du hast echt schön viele __ Schnecken  bei mir ist in der Hinsicht nichts los


----------



## StefanBO (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,


Hagalaz schrieb:


> Ist das ein Stamm im Wasser? Und du hast echt schön viele __ Schnecken


Das ist ein Stück Rinde. Das Foto zeigt mein "Überlaufbecken". Unter der Rinde verläuft ein Schlauch, der zur 5-Watt-Pumpe führt, die einen Minibachlauf speist, der als Vogelbadestelle dient.

Siehe mein Album "Am Minibachlauf"

Schnecken habe ich in allen Becken massig. Die sind ja (sonst) auch ohne Technik, und abgestorbene Pflanzenreste sind auch vorhanden. Ich setze da aufs biologische Gleichgewicht.


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Gefällt mir 
Habe gestern bei mir 3 Molcheier in einem Sumpfdotterblumenblatt eingewickelt entdeckt mal sehn wann die schlüpfen werde mal versuchen ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## gappakoenig (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute mal an unserem Teich auf die Lauer gelegt, um ein paar __ Libellen zu fotografieren. Da erwischte ich auch  einen meiner scheuen __ Molche, die meistens wegtauchen, wenn sie mich sehen oder für ein gutes Foto zu tief im Wasser schwimmen.

Viele Grüße

Gerd


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Juhu heute den ersten Babymolch gesehen leider kein Bild gemacht da ich ihn zufällig beim einpflanzen entdeckt hab.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

hi 
ich hab meinen __ Froschbiss in einen eimer getan um ihn vor __ schnecken zu schützen
und hab dabei an den wurzeln molcheier entdeckt 
nachdem ich wieder da war hab ich einen froschbiss mit teichwasser nach hause genommen ( der teich ist in einem wochenendhaus wo man wie der name schon sagt am wochenende hinfährt und das auch nicht jeden)
als wir zuhause warn ist er sogar schon geschlüpft und schwimmt schön in seinem glas herum


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Will nicht stänkern aber die Entnahme von Tieren aus der Natur ist verboten und ich glaube auch nicht, dass er in seinem Glas genug Futter finden wird!
Setz ihn lieber schnell in ein natürliches Gewässer.


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich will auch mal ein paar Bilder hinzu steuern...Bei dem einen denk legt das Weibchen grad Eier ab. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon eine Schwemme an Molchquappen, dieses Jahr wird es nicht anders werden.


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Molchbilder 2012*

Bei mir hab ich nun auch mindestens 20 Quappen im Teich.


----------

